
Russian nuclear-powered cruise missile blows up, creating “mini-Chernobyl” - emptysands
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/08/russian-nuclear-powered-cruise-missile-blows-up-creating-mini-chernobyl/
======
tlb
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20681003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20681003).
Also see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20674066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20674066)

